# İç ve Dış Tehditler > AB, Avrupa Birligi ve Türkler >  Sosyalizm ütopyasının

## atoybil

Sosyalizm ütopyasının yerine AB ütopyası!

Doç. Dr Kutlu Merih''in tespitine göre, Türkiye''nin yakın bir gelecekte AB üyesi olmasını isteyenler, bu isteklerinin tartışılmaz ve apaçık gerçekler olduğunu, tartışanların ise bir kutsala tecavüz eden günahkarlar olduğunu düşünmektedir. Onlara göre AB Türkiye için demokratikleşmenin ve zenginliğin kaynağı olacaktır ve buna karşı çıkanların aklı yoktur. Bu karşı çıkışın akla ve bilime dayanıyor olması onlar için geçerli değildir. AB kutsal bir ütopyadır ve hiç bir gerekçe ile buna karşı çıkılamaz. Karşı çıkanları dinlemek bile gerekmez, onlar akıl fukarası meczuplardır. 

* * *
Merih, bu noktada, 1970''li yıllarda Türk elitlerinin sosyalizm ütopyasına dikkat çekiyor ve buna karşı çıkanların da çağdışı gericileri olarak suçlandığını, Sovyetler Birliği''nin dağılmasıyla bu ütopyanın yerle bir olduğunu, fetişist ütopyacıların önemli bir kısmının bir süre boşlukta kaldıktan sonra Avrupa Birliği ile yeni bir ütopyaya kavuştuğunu hatırlatıyor... Onlara göre, bu ütopya Türk insanının geleceği idi ve AB üyesi olan her devlet kalkınıyor, daha demokratik oluyor ve gelişiyor idi. 

* * * 
Bu görüşü, AB lobisi gündeme getirmişti... Prof. Dr. Eser Karakaş''ın, "Ya AB, ya Suriye modeli" diye başlattığı bu düz mantık oyunu, Rahmi Koç ve Mesut Yılmaz tarafından da aynen savunuldu... Bu görüşü, kendileri üretmemişti. Görüşün asıl sahibi, Türkiye-AB Karma Parlamento Komisyonu Eşbaşkanı Daniel Cohn-Bendit idi... Bendit,"Türkiye''nin önünde Barselona ve Bağdat Yolu olmak üzere, iki yol bulunduğunu belirtiyordu.
Biz ise uygulanmak istenen küreselleşmenin, kendiliğinden gelişen bir süreç değil, birkaç elit şirketinin güdümünde küreselleştirme olduğunu ve bütün insanlığı köleleştirmeye götürdüğünü, AB''nin ise Türkiye''yi içine almayacağını, kapıda tutarak, oyalama sırasında Kıbrıs, Ege, Güneydoğu diye tavizler isteyeceğini, zaten bunlar verilirse ortada Türkiye diye bir ülkenin de kalmayacağını belirtiyor ve alternatifin, IMF veya AB''nin dayattığı sözde ulusal programları uygulamak yerine, Türkiye''nin gerçek ulusal programını oluşturmakta aranması gerektiğini söylüyorduk... 
Bu, Türkiye merkezli bir küresel modeldi ve komşu ülkeler ile birlikte, Türk Cumhuriyetleri''ni esas alıyordu... Zaten Türkiye böyle bir program uygulasaydı, köleliğe yol açan mevcut küreselleşme modeli mesafe alamayacak, hatta başarısızlıkla sonuçlanacaktı... Bu şans hala vardır... 

* * * 
İdeolojik temelleri çok eski olan Avrupa Birliği kavramının yakın tarihteki dayanağı, sınırları belirlenmiş bir Avrupa''nın, dünyanın geri kalan coğrafyasını sömürmesi fikrine dayalı "Kapalı kale Avrupa" projesidir. Ancak 20.yüzyılın başında, Almanya ve İtalya''nın sömürgecilikten yeterli pay alamaması, bu arada Rusya''nın da gelişmesi ve ABD''nin yeni süper güç adayı olarak ortaya çıkması, projeyi uygulanamaz hale getirdi ve iki büyük savaşın ardından soğuk savaşı getirdi. Avrupa, ABD''ye muhtaç duruma düştü. Soğuk Savaş yıllarında temeli atılan, "Tek Avrupa şartı" ile gelişen ve Nice Zirvesi''nden sonra bütün organlarında oy birliği kuralından oy çokluğu kuralına geçen Avrupa Birliği, bugün Doç. Dr. Kutlu Merih''in tespit ettiği ve Avrupa medyasında da sık sık gündeme getirildiği gibi Franco-German bir imparatorluğa; "Yeni Roma"ya dönüşme eğilimindedir:
"Bu süreç Avrupa halklarının bilgisi dışında yaşanmakta ve Avrupalı politikacılar, hakların gasp edilmesinde, halklarından değil, daha iyi ödeyen ve daha geniş seyircisi olan imparatorluktan yana bir rol oynamayı tercih etmektedir..." 

* * * 
Demek ki, AB, başlangıçtaki demokratik yapısını kaybederek, Alman ve Fransız elitlerinin güdümünde, daha kurulmadan bir mafyaya dönüşmektedir.
Fransa ve Almanya''nın oyları, AB organlarında oy çokluğunu sağlamaya yeterlidir. Bugün için parada birliği sağladılar; ordu kurdukları; bunu da Fransa''nın nükleer gücü, Almanya''nın genetik, kimya ve fizik alanındaki teknolojik birikimi ile destekledikleri an, "Tek Avrupa"yı gerçekleştirmiş olacaklar. Ekonomik birikim zaten vardır. Avrupa''da artık tarihi yeniden yazmak üzerine çok ciddi çalışmalar var. üzellikle İngiltere ve Almanya''da geliştirilen kültür endüstrisi, sanatın bütün kollarını medya vasıtasıyla kullanarak, tek bir Avrupa mensubiyet bilincini oluştururken, öncelikle Asya milletlerinin kendi kimliklerine mensubiyet bilincini yıpratmaya dönük çalışmalar yapıyor.

----------

